# What year did the 5L40E appear on the 3 series?



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Been in a discussion with someone about the 5L40E being the same in the 330i and the Caddy CTS. Regardless I feel a noticeable difference in Sport mode. When did it show up in the E46?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

I thought BMW only used that through the '99 model year (the non-step slushies).


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

:dunno:

From cadillacforums:


> Were you aware that the 330I features the same 5L40-E? It's supplied from GM to BMW and in their 3 series, 5 series, X5, and Z3...


I was aware of it, just wasn't sure if it was on my 01 330i. I definitely notice a difference. So if it's the same, BMW must do some different programming or something.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

jw said:


> Been in a discussion with someone about the 5L40E being the same in the 330i and the Caddy CTS. Regardless I feel a noticeable difference in Sport mode. When did it show up in the E46?


It's all over the map. All E46s with M52TU engines had it (step or conventional prindle), all E46 xi, and E46 iT till 03/01. It also was installed in late M52TU E39s, all M54 E53s and M54 Z3s.

All RWD E46 M54 with the exception of the first 6 mos of 325iT production (till 03/01) all have ZF 5HP19s.

http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/Tranny/SD92-113.pdf

All green and yellow entries are TurboHydramatic 5L40E.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Kaz said:


> It's all over the map. All E46s with M52TU engines had it (step or conventional prindle), all E46 xi, and E46 iT till 03/01. It also was installed in late M52TU E39s, all M54 E53s and M54 Z3s.
> 
> All RWD E46 M54 with the exception of the first 6 mos of 325iT production (till 03/01) all have ZF 5HP19s.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kaz!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Curious: is having the 5L40E a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> Curious: is having the 5L40E a good thing or a bad thing?


ZF automatics don't have much of a reputation of lasting past 100k, whereas some Hydramatics seem to go on forever, though that doesn't necessarily mean a 5L40E is going to outlive a 5HP19.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> It's all over the map. All E46s with M52TU engines had it (step or conventional prindle), all E46 xi, and E46 iT till 03/01. It also was installed in late M52TU E39s, all M54 E53s and M54 Z3s.
> 
> All RWD E46 M54 with the exception of the first 6 mos of 325iT production (till 03/01) all have ZF 5HP19s.
> 
> ...


Add to that all 316i, 318i, 318d, 320d and 330d automatics, which have always had GM units.

Interestingly BMW USA, despite Kaz's comments, quoted the ratios for the 5L40E unit (3.42/2.22/1.60/1.00/0.75) until quite recently. Mind you I can't see a typical buyer making a purchasing decision based on internal ratios.

The GM unit was used only in US and possibly Canadian E46s. All other markets had six-cylinder petrol cars with the ZF 5HP19 from the off.

Finally BMW USA's current tech data for the 330iA shows revised 5HP19 ratios not used elsewhere, to my knowledge. The ratios shown (3.45/2.21/1.59/1.00/0.76) are very close to the old ratios in the 5L40E. Other cars have 3.67/2.00/1.41/2.00/0.74, including those in Canada (if BMW NA's Canadian documentation is to be believed!).


----------

